# MANVILLE 2014 FINDS (PIC HEAVY)



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Well Manville was a huge success, sold more then I bought and got some bottles that have alluded me in the past/ First up the pontils,Penno's mineral water providence ri with graphite pontil, and a fancy 1840's sauce bottle with decorative base and pontil
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Base of Penno's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Base of sauce bottle


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Some of my better sodas I picked upAnthony D santis Little Silver, NJ/ J. Wise Allentown Pa/ and Jacob Gassman Long branch and Atlantic City, NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Some Long Branch NJ Blobs Frank Mazza, Wm H Smiley, and Herman Cruse


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Chas McGill Lakewood NJ,/ Hotel Brighton Wildwood, NJ / Cape May bottling co Cape May NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Dan E Patterson Freehold NJ / Jos Strohmenger Oceanic NJ / T.S Collins Freehold NJ / Joseph Maurer Keyport NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Fancy sauce bottle / Dr Wistars / J.W Chew Barnegat NJ / Wild Cherry Beverages / Grenelle and Shanck Lakewood and Allenhurst NJ / Cobalt PP bottle


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Malvina Lotion Milk Glass / Hoff pharmacy Keyport NJ / Grape Pills bottle / Brownatone bottle / Triloids / and a Lairds bottle (Yea I know its a screw top but its local to me, Scobeyville NJ)


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Finally some other blobs and stuff Bayshore bottling works Bayshore LI / Geo Weber Albany NY / J.Geo. Grauer Brooklyn NY (embossed Eagle) / Demott Hudson County NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 1, 2015)

Oops my brain is on bottle overload and put the wrong date in, this stuff is from the 2015 show that was today!!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 1, 2015)

Man, what a haul. I went buying (antique and junk stores) Friday and yesterday and came home with a half dozen or 8. Nothing near as nice as your finds. Congratulations.       Jim


----------



## ScottBSA (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice haul indeed.  Great pictures.  I really like the old sauce bottle, beers and sodas. Scott


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! The pontilled sauce bottle was a pleasant surprise, The friend who I shared the tables with sold it to me for $10!


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 2, 2015)

Some nice stuff, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2015)

You snagged more at that show than I've got in my whole collection.  You done good!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks! And I was able to get rid of a bunch of stuff too! I felt since I sold a lot that I could buy a little more then usual.


----------

